# Circuit breaker



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

I want to add a circuit breaker to my car that can manually switch off power to the motor in case of an emergency. Can anybody who has done this share some tips and maybe pictures of the setup? I've been thinking about running a choke cable from inside the car to switch it off. Does it matter where the circuit breaker is located in the circuit? 
Also, what would be an appropriate rating to use in my car which has a 120 volt 800 amp kelly running on 96 volts? 

Is this circuit breaker from EV USA large enough? 
http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/p...p/cb-31209.htm

I already had a run away car situation due to a controller failure and luckily the contacor held up to shut the car off. I realize now some sort of circuit breaker is a must have in every EV.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

The breaker you are asking about is not rated for your voltage, and certainly not rated for breaking an inductive load (I assume). 

ABB has industrial DC circuit breakers, you can even get one with a solenoid for remote shut off. They also sell cable operated disconnects. 

They look like this, looks like this one might have the remote trip solenoid installed. 













[QnUOTE=xtreme cartz;97591]I want to add a circuit breaker to my car that can manually switch off power to the motor in case of an emergency. Can anybody who has done this share some tips and maybe pictures of the setup? I've been thinking about running a choke cable from inside the car to switch it off. Does it matter where the circuit breaker is located in the circuit? 
Also, what would be an appropriate rating to use in my car which has a 120 volt 800 amp kelly running on 96 volts? 

Is this circuit breaker from EV USA large enough? 
http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/p...p/cb-31209.htm

I already had a run away car situation due to a controller failure and luckily the contacor held up to shut the car off. I realize now some sort of circuit breaker is a must have in every EV.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

That ABB looks like a 3 phase AC, 30 amp breaker to me...


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be using a couple of these in my install ...Airpax JLE-1-1-53-3-B4-250


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

300zxev said:


> I'll be using a couple of these in my install ...Airpax JLE-1-1-53-3-B4-250


May I enquire where u r buying them, and how much u r paying?


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

I haven't had a good hunt around yet but they are sold here for $175
http://www.kta-ev.com/catalog.html
I'm waiting on my EV200 contactors first ... then will sort out the circuit breakers.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

300zxev said:


> I haven't had a good hunt around yet but they are sold here for $175
> http://www.kta-ev.com/catalog.html
> I'm waiting on my EV200 contactors first ... then will sort out the circuit breakers.


Yes, I was wondering... as I found the same one for $100. I saved the link at work...could fwd to u if u like.

Gary


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes please post link when you can ... and I can update my shopping list

I've seen plenty of JLM-1-3053-3 which are rated at 250A 160V
The JLE-1-1-53-3-B4-250 is rated at 800A 160V


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

300zxev said:


> Yes please post link when you can ... and I can update my shopping list
> 
> I've seen plenty of JLM-1-3053-3 which are rated at 250A 160V
> The JLE-1-1-53-3-B4-250 is rated at 800A 160V


http://www.solarseller.com/dc_circuit_breakers__dc_circuit_breaker_ul_listed_to_125_volts_dc.htm

Check out this one for $12 !!! If it fits someones application.
*____________________________________________________*
*







*
Eaton Heineman CD circuit breaker.
*














*





Eaton Heinemann # CD1--B3-DU0110-01C, CD1-83-DU
110 amp / *240 volt DC *circuit breaker.
UL listed.
This is a *Special Purchase* and is limited to stock on hand.
These were custom made for a direct current power 
distribution project that was shelved.
New/Old stock, I just opened the cases for inspection and
to photograph one.
The label on the front of the circuit breaker reads "SPEC. PURPOSE 
NOT FOR GEN. USE CD240VAC" 
Rear threaded terminals are 1/4"-20 standard thread.
These have 6-32 female threaded inserts in the face for
mounting.
Dimensions: app. 4-3/4" high by 1" wide by 4" front to back
(including the switch lever and terminals).
These have basically the same configuration and the CD-125
circuit breakers we stock.
With the 240 v.d.c. rating these might be especially suited for
electric vehicle applications.
Currently we have *47 *in stock.
*PRICE:*
( *CD-240/110A *) $ 12.00 each 









Quantity pricing is *ONLY *available using the following shopping
cart, it is not available for telephone orders.
1 to 4 circuit breakers are $ 12.00 each
5 to 9 circuit breakers are $ 10.00 each
10 or more circuit breakers are $ 8.00 each
The following Verisign / Go eMerchant Add To Cart button offers several 
shipping options based on the order weight and your zip code.
* * 
*____________________________________________________*


Or this is the one I spoke of.








​ 


















*GJ - H3*series circuit breakers.


*250 amp D.C. *circuit breaker - rated up to *160 v.d.c.*
Most of these are used as both a circuit breaker and disconnect
switch. 
Can be face mounted with 10-32 screws into the holes above and
below the lever.
Each breaker *includes*a back mount kit which consists of two brackets
which mount on the front of the breaker and four bolts with washers and 
nuts which attach to a panel or wall behind the breaker.
The wiring lugs accept from 6 ga. to 4/0 - 250 MCM cable for easy 
connections - just strip the cable, insert cable and tighten the screws.
Dimensions: 7.1" high by 4.45" front to back by 1.5" thick.
Ideal for use with the Trace DC Disconnnect, Outback power center or
anywhere you need an easily mountable high amp breaker. 
*PRICE:*
*250 amp *Airpax model # JLE-1-1-53-FO-250
Currently we have *3* in stock. 
( *GJ-H3 *) $ 100.00 each


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Do these 250 amp circuit breakers (like Heineman, Xantrex, Airpax) have a high enough trip current. Most seem to be a little over 300 amps??


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is where I found the specs for the Airpax JLE circuit breakers.
http://www.circuitbreakerexcess.com/sheet_airpaxc.php

In relation to part # JLE-1-1-53-FO-250

according to the spec sheet the "53" stands for DC Long Delay.
and according to the tables it should handle
250A cont.
500A for 22-150 sec
1000A for 4-25 sec
1500A for 0.5-5 sec
interrupt at 10000A

mind you the last code "250" stands for 900 Amps

(as far as i can read anyhow)
either way, it should handle my requirements

thanks for the link ... i'm chasing up supply now (yes i'm a bit impulsive)


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

had reply ... solarseller won't ship outside of US ... so back to drawing board for me


----------

